# 08 Technical Assignment #7, Macro - Due April 12th.



## Battou

Due Date: Saturday April 12, 2008

This is a technical assignment to use Macro photography. In Macro photography the image projected on the "film plane" (film or a digital sensor) is close to the same size as the subject. In other words it is extreme close-up photography to put it bluntly. 


As always New shots only please .


----------



## BYoung

Since this is a Technical Assignment, does a reverse ring adapter count to or you want us to use a real dedicated macro lens?


----------



## Battou

BYoung said:


> Since this is a Technical Assignment, does a reverse ring adapter count to or you want us to use a real dedicated macro lens?



That is fine, That is part of the reason the description is so short, Use what ever ingenuity or methods to achieve the concept you see fit.


----------



## BYoung

Cool cool. I will have a submission in tomorrow then


----------



## TCimages

Cool, where do you post the image?  I've never participated in an assignment.


----------



## Battou

right here in the thread


----------



## LaFoto

Right. This is a reverse lens macro shot of the top of a loaf of bread, and the whole bread is covered in poppy seeds, which is what you see:


----------



## Battou

Last time I tried a reverse lense Macro....I ended up with a pink print  :lmao:


----------



## LaFoto

Where did that come from? I have also earlier tried the reverse lens thing with my 500N (film Canon), and it worked, too. The razor thin DOF is always a bit of a challenge, of course, but ... why end up with a pink picture?


----------



## Battou

I just assumed I was doing it wrong and did not give it any more thought and ran out and bought a bellows. I honestly don't know.


It's a beautiful bellows though


----------



## LaFoto

To be having bellows is nice. There are some amongst all the old photography things my father and uncle used to have back then, but much of it is in sore need of repair and no one can afford the costs. Like the Rolleiflex ... now that would be a gem, if only it worked (randomly meandering thoughts here, which have nothing to do with the assignment in question, sorry about that...).


----------



## dhlam

My first assignment post


----------



## One Sister

I'm new to TPF and would like to submit a photo for this challenge.  I do not see how I can attach a photo to the thread.  The "Posting Rules" on the lower left of the thread says that I "may not post attachments".   The FAQ explains that there is a form...but I do not see the form.  A little assistance please...TIA


----------



## Dioboleque

One Sister said:


> I'm new to TPF and would like to submit a photo for this challenge. I do not see how I can attach a photo to the thread. The "Posting Rules" on the lower left of the thread says that I "may not post attachments". The FAQ explains that there is a form...but I do not see the form. A little assistance please...TIA


 
I use photobucket.com ~ then post and use the Insert Image button, then paste the direct link from photobucket... the form is for the Monthly Photo Challenge only I think, which is seperate from the Photo Assignments.


----------



## One Sister

Thank you dhlam for the message of explanation, you too Dioboleque, I appreciate your assistance.

Here's my submission...


----------



## TCimages

Awesome Cicada Image! 

Here is my shield bug (Only bug I can find with this weather):


----------



## Big Bully

That there is a creepy looking bug!


----------



## sonny.

Heres my first ever Tehnical Assignment.
A few pics i took today that I am actually sort of proud of, although they all could use some work 

My favorite





Semi Decent, could have pulled it off better but it started getting dark.


----------



## BYoung

Used my 18-55mm Kit lens with reverse ring. The DOF is so thin this way its odd. But it sure is cool zooming way in on ordinary things.

Pop Can opening:





Gatoraid Drink Crystals:


----------



## CanadianVitamin

I love that cicada shot!


----------



## One Sister

Thanks.  I really wanted to know what photogs thought as the peeps in my life just say "Ewwwwww".

On this one you can see the night through its unfurled wings...I kinda liked it...but that's just me, I respect the crawlies.


----------



## TCimages

Well I think it's excellent work!  Good lighting and great DOF.  Keep it up!


----------



## jtpro1




----------



## BYoung

Man great color and DOF on the bugs, but they sure are gross. I kinda dislike bugs to begin with but that close is just all the weirder


----------



## LaFoto

I played with the reversed lens once again for this assignment, and also just because it is such fun! 

Can anyone guess what it was I took out to take this macro photo?






These should be fairly obvious (the nearest I could grab on my desk):






The insects round here have not woken up as yet, there are none...


----------



## One Sister

Thanks for the encouragement TC.  I've seen your macro work on your web site:  AWESOME.  I am humbled...


----------



## petey

BYoung said:


> Since this is a Technical Assignment, does a reverse ring adapter count to or you want us to use a real dedicated macro lens?


Is there anything other than this adapter one needs to get started?


----------



## Rand0m411




----------



## LaFoto

I don't even have an adapter 

All I ever do is turn the lens around and hold it to the "hole in the camera", that's all I do. :shock: ale: if my photos now don't COUNT!


----------



## Scurra

Mine isn't as uber macro as the rest of yours but here goes:






and


----------



## schuylercat

LaFoto - got the pens and pencil.  Tuning fork?


----------



## Scurra

schuylercat said:


> LaFoto - got the pens and pencil. Tuning fork?


 
I think it's a screwdriver....


----------



## schuylercat

Dang!  Never done the reverse lens trick.  This is so fun I can't stop shooting senseless pics of everyday crap all over the house.  Sheesh.  I'm a junkie!

Learning a few things, too: 1 - need LOTSA light.  2 - my camera tries to meter, but if I underexpose something like 4 stops it's spot-on.

Hmm.  The litter box?  Anything moldy in the fridge?  Off I go!


----------



## schuylercat

I'm thinking tuning fork because of the marking: 440hz is the note A above middle C.


----------



## schuylercat

My wife has decided I need mental help.  I presume many photographer's spouses feel this way.  I now have three dozen pics of really, really small crap taken all over the house.  "You can take pictures of your go##amn cell phone," she says, "but you can't take out the garbage?"

No.  I can't.  So there.

Here's mine!


----------



## hotrocks

woah..those cicada shots are insect-magazine quality..the fact that its crawling out of its little cacoonshell thing is just awesome....great scientific quality photo
ill be posting mine soon


----------



## Devananda

i'll play too.. got a few that I took...
pocket change


----------



## Battou

LaFoto said:


> I don't even have an adapter
> 
> All I ever do is turn the lens around and hold it to the "hole in the camera", that's all I do. :shock: ale: if my photos now don't COUNT!





Battou said:


> That is fine, That is part of the reason the description is so short, Use what ever ingenuity or methods to achieve the concept you see fit.



Like I said, it's all fair game, the description is so short because there are too many ways to achieve Macro results with or with out particular equipment.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

OH yeah, I took a dozen or so Bellows shots today, I'll post the best of them in here in a few days.


----------



## Devananda




----------



## Devananda

I am ona roll here so i'll go with it..
Diez pesos = 10 pesos coin


----------



## Devananda

ghandi on a 500 ribie bill.

feedback on the frame...don't know if I like it.


----------



## JimmyO

So i tryed some of this double lens thing today. I definetly didnt have the optimum setup. For the lens on the camera i had the 10-20mm. And for the reverse lens held infront i had a manual focus 28-70 pentaz 3.5 lens.  So in order to get get a shot i had to crop till the image was down to like 1 mp, haha.


----------



## LaFoto

schuylercat said:


> LaFoto - got the pens and pencil. *Tuning fork*?


 
Yes. Sure thing. You are right, it is my tuning fork .
I happened to find it lying around and thought ... just like you are thinking, now that you (too) are infected with the reversed-lens-macro-virus ...


----------



## Battou

JimmyO said:


> So i tryed some of this double lens thing today. I definetly didnt have the optimum setup. For the lens on the camera i had the 10-20mm. And for the reverse lens held infront i had a manual focus 28-70 pentaz 3.5 lens.  So in order to get get a shot i had to crop till the image was down to like 1 mp, haha.



Yeah it's not as easy as it looks.


I had some issues myself, I would spend a good five or more minutes focusing only to nock it out of focus wile locking the mirror. :lmao:


----------



## lilpup




----------



## noob873

Im always so jealous of all these cool bugs you guys have pics of.  The only bugs I can take pictures of around here are bees, theres none of those cool things I can find. :meh:


----------



## bazza

Hello all, Great images..

I also live in an area where the bugs aren't abundant yet so here's a shot from around the house.


----------



## LaFoto

You went to get yourself a *new* toothbrush for this???


----------



## bazza

Ooooh, close.. Twas a dishbrush..


----------



## Devananda

grate shoots every one! 
lets keep them coming...


----------



## logan9967

hmmm im thinking about using my extension tube and 300mm then reversing them. i cant try it until i get home. think it will work?


----------



## CanAm

This certainly is NOT a 1/2"x1/2" section of my scarf!

F/22, 13 seconds, ISO 100





I know, boring subject. I'll go take some interesting ones when I feel like going out.


----------



## CreAting iMagERy Art

This shot not as clear as i would have hoped, but it is a telescope lens.





ooo lets see what's inside. Oh just carpet.


----------



## LisaK24

*I took this one this morning





*


----------



## MRivera

interesting photo of the toothbrush...


----------



## Rand0m411

LisaK24 said:


> *I took this one this morning*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
Absolutely love this one! The color and texture are amazing!


----------



## LisaK24

Rand0m411 said:


> Absolutely love this one! The color and texture are amazing!



thank you!

this was straight out of the camera too...it was perfect the way it was


----------



## mdw




----------



## 250Gimp

I"ll have a try at this assignment!!

Flower stamin





50mm + 36mm ext. tube

Pollen on tip of stamin





50mm + 68mm ext. tube

Let me know what you think.

Cheers


----------



## logan9967




----------



## Wyjid

hmm i didn't realize the other assignment was over this pic i took last night fits into this one better anyhow.

a macro of me and my macro


----------



## CanAm

I really need one of these extension tubes you guys have.


----------



## NateS

Well, I posted these in the Macro forum already, but since it was taken 2 days ago, I'll repost them here (hopefully that's okay)


----------



## High Rouleur




----------



## NateS

Here's one from today.  Not true 1:1, but very close.






Edit:  Wow....^^ that one lost a lot of detail when uploading to the web.


----------



## goodoneian

obviously not a very original picture, but there isn't any in the thread like it so far and i thought it looked cool.


----------



## PerrieBelle

I am really new here... And do not have any pro equipment yet... But here are a couple of shots I got out of my silly little digital snappy cam!

I know these images aren't amazing... But I thought I'd share anyway...!

I have 6 cats, so I take many pictures of them 





















Let me know what you think guys


----------



## mdw

LisaK24 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I really like this one! Texture, colors and composition are great!!



PerrieBelle said:


> I am really new here...
> Let me know what you think guys



Welcome!! 

I really like your picture of the keyboard somehow! 
Very futuristic! Maybe you could crop off a little more at the top-right?


----------



## Battou

PerrieBelle said:


> Let me know what you think guys



Nicely Done, I like that


----------



## Sarah23

Crystal Lite powder.


----------



## mdw




----------



## PerrieBelle

Battou said:


> Nicely Done, I like that



Thank you! 

I wasn't sure if it would get any good responses as it's quite generic.

I appreciate the kind words


----------



## PerrieBelle

mdw said:


>




Wow... These are the type of pictures I wish I could do. I need some pro gear, I really do!


----------



## Battou

PerrieBelle said:


> Wow... These are the type of pictures I wish I could do. I need some pro gear, I really do!



Pro film gear can be bought on a tight budget if money is an issue. 

Just a little sample of what film can do Here

I'll have some new ones before too long.


----------



## TCimages

nice work you guys are posting!


----------



## mdw

PerrieBelle said:


> Wow... These are the type of pictures I wish I could do. I need some pro gear, I really do!



You can get great results with an ordinary camera and gear, but some quality gear does help!  
Think real good about what you really want/need before you start spending money! 

Happy shooting!


----------



## TCimages

I'm so tired of the cold weather and rain.  PLEASE let it get warm soon.  

Here is a very tiny Red Velvet Mite







and a leaf hopper


----------



## Battou

See it bigger here





See it bigger here





See it bigger here





See it bigger here


----------



## RyanLilly

Ok I went with the LaFoto method also.
Honest Abe.


----------



## One Sister

Big wow everyone!  TC, all those images are just plain awesome.  mdw, your bee is super.  I tried bees yesterday and I got so excited when I found a bee that I couldn't get my hands to stop shaking.  Sheesh.  So between camera shake and moving bee...I got nothing.

But this little guy, on the other hand, well he stayed put for a few minutes.  I just love these lizards.   You can see what's left of his old skin around his head, and his eye kept turning around to follow me.  Just adorable, don't you think?  

Edit:  I just wanted to add that his head is about three quarters of an inch.


----------



## NateS




----------



## Dioboleque

The closest I'm getting to macro without a dslr...


----------



## MRivera

Very tough assignment... It was hard to shoot things very close and composition... practice, practice, practice.






[/IMG]


----------



## Dioboleque




----------



## JimmyO

Here are some of mine =)


----------



## ReticentEnigma

I'm new here . . . . Can I play?


----------



## Dioboleque

ReticentEnigma said:


> I'm new here . . . . Can I play?


 
Sure and welcome to TPF!  FYI... one of the guidelines is to keep pics no bigger than 800 on the longest side so that we can see the whole pic.


----------



## Jon0807

I put these up here a while ago but it's the only good macro's I have


----------



## LisaK24

*took this one yesterday :]





*


----------



## NateS




----------



## metalwa




----------



## mdw

Cool droplets!  What is it?!


----------



## PerrieBelle

I like the droplets... The ones on the right look like a woman dancing, to me anyways


----------



## uplander

Okay I'll give it a go.
This is as close as I could get and still be able to focus.
Not strickly a macro lens but th closest lens I have


----------



## Gsurf1029

heres my entry
what do you guys think?


----------



## ReticentEnigma

Gsurf1029 said:


> heres my entry
> what do you guys think?



Excellent use of macro and DOF in combination.
I really like this shot!


----------



## EricBrian

Here is a macro from me.... And, it is ok that I post late, right?


----------



## JustAnEngineer

I couldn't stand still, or the flower wouldn't stay still in a very light breeze when I tried to take one like yours, 250Gimp.
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee120/JustAnEngineer/Flowers/IMG_0287.jpg
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee120/JustAnEngineer/Flowers/IMG_0286.jpg

I have 4 more shots just like that last one, with the gnat out of focus because of the shallow depth of field.  Next time, I'll use a tripod, a tiny aperture and more light.


----------



## STICKMAN

Just a quick one i took the other day from hand.

taken with s3000


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes

Can you guys guess what this is?!


----------

